# Never seen one of these before.



## davetrou (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a call from one of my friends last week, said he had something for me to see down at yard. Was I suprised. Never seen anything like this before.
I think It came from the Oakridge area in Oregon. Anybody got any ideas? or Input?

[url="http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/view/post/forumid/14/[/url]


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks home made. The front end reminds me of this Black River & Western critter - 










-Brian


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The loco looks like the control house on a turntable. Some turntables had a gas engine to run the drive wheel on the rim-rail... it just looks like someone took it apart and made a small switch engine from it.


----------



## davetrou (Jan 2, 2008)

Good point:
I think at one time Oakridge did have a big yard turntable and roundhouse. Turnaround point for helpers over the Cascades.I'll see if I can check it out this week.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is my kind of critter. 

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_(Clicking the link at the bottom of Dave's slide show takes you to his Picasaweb page where you can see the larger versions of the photos.)_


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like some kind of dump car. I wonder if it was used up in the Cascades above Oakridge Oregon last year when U.P. had that massive landslide.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Almost looks like someone took a narrow gauge Plymouth or similar and made in standard gauge....


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

That little bugger is WAY cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## davetrou (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote: Sent Thu, 04 December 2008 06:28 AM by REB

The main power unit looks like it was once a BEB17 Ballast regulator that was manufactured by Tamper.The ballast boxs, plow and broom have been removed. At one time in my 42 years of railroading I had some of those to maintain. I'm not sure about the trailer. It sits on the BEB17 frame where the track broom was mounted. The control levers on the cab floor were foward, reverse, high or low range and creep. That was used when sweeping the ballast off the track when running in reverse.
The trailer could have been manufactured by Tamper or it could have been homemade. There were also after market companys that made attachments for different machines.
It was probably used to support a small tie gang or move material away from an under cutting operation in close areas. It is a small unit.
I hope this helps to figure it out.
Bob




Bob:
Thanks for your reply and knowledgeable input. I will post this and keep you up to date if I learn anything more

Dave

P.S. Do you live in Oregon?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

From the pics it looks like they use it with some of the surfacing gang equipment. One of the machines in the photos is used for cleaning ballast and they may use this home made car to dump the dirt into it after cleaning the ballast. It also could have been made from a Fairmont ballast regulator or Kershaw. Later RJD


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I WANT ONE!!!!


----------

